# thetford casette loo



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, can anyone tell me how the level indicator to let you know the toilet is full works and where is it on a hymer s510?

Thanks


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

is it a thetford C200 series? if so it indicates full light in the loo next to the flush button.... regards Clive


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If its a bench type then there is a window with a green indicator that turns to red when getting full
If its a swivel type then a red led comes on next to the flush button when full

If in doubt take a peek down the hole :wink: :wink:

Alan H


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

buzz7639 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me how the level indicator to let you know the toilet is full works and where is it on a hymer s510?
> 
> Thanks


If it's a C200, there's a float inside the casette which activates an external sensor on the left hand side of the compartment close to the casette.
On ours it only activates when the casette is very very nearly full  and so far I have failed to find a way to lower the sensor to enable an earlier indication. Any advice would be appreciated.
As an aside, when flushing the casette don't shake it too vigorously as this could damage the internal float mechanism


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

My light never comes on. Is there a way of checking the operation of the float? I see from the paper work that the light is operated by a reed switch, I guess this a mercury filled tube that is pushed level to cause the contacts to close?


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Borisd0 said:


> My light never comes on. Is there a way of checking the operation of the float? I see from the paper work that the light is operated by a reed switch, I guess this a mercury filled tube that is pushed level to cause the contacts to close?


I think you'll find it's a magnetic reed switch, operated when the magnet on the float reaches the point of close proximity. There should be a couple of batteries (can't remember whether AA or AAA and it's teeming down outside so I'm not going out to look, sorry!) which on ours are located in the exterior access cupboard, to the right of the cassette. Your batteries may be exhausted.


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Our one (Burstner) has an indicator light next to the flush and a fuse in the cassette compartment - As our 'full light' has never come on I'm guessing either the fuse needs replacing or I have shaken the cassette too rigorously :?


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

I've had another look at the cassette compartment and I haven't a clue at the moment how the light should work. Does the reed switch detect the presents of the cassette or the contents of the cassette or neither?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a look here:

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=51449/langid=42

You will see that you can download PDFs of instructions to carry out repairs to pretty much any part of your Thetford toilet system.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Never seen the light come on on mine and not too bothered, just take a look in the cassette when the blade is open, you soon see how full it is ! ! !


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Very useful web info Jeanluc. looks as if there is a magnetic float in the cassette that operates the reed switch. Thanks.


----------



## dyson (Mar 22, 2011)

Chudders said:


> Never seen the light come on on mine and not too bothered, just take a look in the cassette when the blade is open, you soon see how full it is ! ! !


That's how we manage


----------

